# FS/FT: Pearlscale cichlids, Rotkeil Severum and Fry Price Drops!



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Coming soon: Short and Regular bodied Pearlscale fry...





Parents of the Pearlscale fry













6" Female Rotkeil Severum $15









1" - 2" Rotkeil Severum fry $4 each or 4/$10





Pics below are what they will look like as adults

Male








Female


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Big male Severum is sold and 1M/1F Pearlscale are pending a Sun pick up.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bumpin on a Fri mornin...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump! Got a better pic of the 6" Female severum.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Updated the first post. Just 2 Pearlscale cichlids, female Severum and fry left.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up. Updated first post. 1 male Pearlscale left (females are gone), Severum female and about 8 x 2" fry still available. Lots of smaller 1" Severum fry left.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

To the top please.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Price drops! Check first post for details. Updated video of the Severum fry and a teaser Pearlscale fry video.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up please.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Pearlscale male is pending. Bump for Severum female and fry!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up please.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

To the top...


----------

